# History class - 23f



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tomorrow is the 30th anniversary of 23F an attempted coup de'état in Spain. If you are listening to the Spanish radio or TV you'll hear the gunshots on uncountable programmes during the day. One of the most famous protagonists was Antonio Tejero who took the Congress and all inside hostage.
Here is a BBC report from the time, including video which is a must,- a real slice of history.

BBC ON THIS DAY | 23 | 1981: Rebel army seizes control in Spain

The reason I'm posting today is that I'm using the article in class today with groups that I have only Tuesdays and Thursdays. If any teachers read this, try doing it in class.There are some good phrasal verbs in the article and a slightly simplified version can be used with intermediate students. Very good practice of regular past tense "ed" endings for those who need it (nigele2)!!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Tomorrow is the 30th anniversary of 23F an attempted coup de'état in Spain. If you are listening to the Spanish radio or TV you'll hear the gunshots on uncountable programmes during the day. One of the most famous protagonists was Antonio Tejero who took the Congress and all inside hostage.
> Here is a BBC report from the time, including video which is a must,- a real slice of history.
> 
> BBC ON THIS DAY | 23 | 1981: Rebel army seizes control in Spain
> ...


Thanks for the lesson plan - I might just use it!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

And if you are curious what Zapatero and Rajoy looked like in 1981, check this out
¿Qué hiciste aquel día? · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well, I used the adapted article in class an they really enjoyed talking about this event in English.

PS Driving to class this morning, a 20 minute journey, I heard Teijero's shots and "Todos al suelo" twice!


----------

